# Hot Dogs score!



## 97guns (Mar 26, 2011)

just windering what you guys like. i like ball park, oscar mayer and chicken/turkey dogs. i dont like Bar-S . i have hot dogs on my mind today because i just got back from smart and final and they had 3# farmer johns beef hot dogs marked down for $1.99, a quick calculation in my head and the next thing i knew 30 pounds were in my cart B-lining it to the front. dont you love those kind of deals


----------



## NoraC (Mar 26, 2011)

Yes I do!


----------



## joesfolk (Mar 26, 2011)

Sounds like you are set for at least the year!


----------

